# Скрытые инфекции



## Szvetlana (17 Авг 2011)

У многих людей бывают частые ангины, воспаления дыхательных путей, воспаления мочеполовой сферы, воспаления малого таза, всевозможные женские воспаления, кариес, стоматиты и т.д. если их своевременно не лечить или не долечить, болезни переходят в хронические, а в организме остается очаг инфекции. Длительное употребление антибиотиков не рекомендуется из-за побочных действий на организм. Поэтому я искала альтернативу антибиотикам. Для себя я нашла альтернативу. В настоящее время принимаю „растительный антибиотик”, который помогает при многих бактериальных и вирусных инфекциях. Микроорганизмы на которыесредство действует губительно: стафилококк, стрептококк, сальмонелла, гемофильная палочка, ишерихия, хеликобактер, хламидии.Области применения: простудные заболевания, грипп, синусит, фарингит, бронхит, кожные инфекции
и воспаления слизистых, герпес, угри, дерматозы, стоматит, гингивит, пародонтоз, расстройства желудочно-кишечного тракта, диарея, грибковые инфекции, кандидоз, паразитозы.

Я очень довольна результатами употребления этого средства.

Подчеркиваю, что это это мое мнение, мой опыт лечения, который я ни кому не навязываю.


----------



## гармония тела (2 Ноя 2011)

Szvetlana написал(а):


> Я очень довольна результатами употребления этого средства.
> Подчеркиваю, что это это мое мнение, мой опыт лечения, который я ни кому не навязываю.



так, а что за средство-то?


----------



## abelar (2 Ноя 2011)

Растительный антибиотик -Соленый огурец. Весьма способствует! Облегчает! Освежает! Мягшит и оттягавает!


----------



## Szvetlana (23 Ноя 2011)

Danesi написал(а):


> Ну расскажите уже об этом чудо-лекарстве. Как называется?
> Я тоже хочу с легкостью преодолевать простудные заболевания.


 
Препарат называется Цитросепт

http://www.aptekagorod.ru/?alias=citrosept


----------



## Szvetlana (23 Ноя 2011)

*Цитросепт* - это *экстракт грейпфрута*, производится он из косточек, внутренней части кожуры, и белых соединительных тканей перегородок между дольками. Из-за горького вкуса *цитросепт* в 100-процентной концентрации не используется, а разводится глицерином до 33-процентной концентрации. Этот *экстракт грейпфрута* и назвали *цитросептом*.
Безусловно, нельзя сказать, что цитросепт может полностью вытеснить антибиотики, но там, где не нужна мощная антибиотикотерапия, *цитросепт* способен помочь.
*Насколько сильны антибактериальные свойства цитросепта?* Показателем антибактериальной способности того или иного средства служит "минимальная сдерживающая концентрация", т.е. та минимальная концентрация, которая сдерживает размножение (к примеру, колония в 5 миллионов бактерий оставалась бы постоянной и не делилась 
дальше). Сравнивая минимальную сдерживающую концентрацию цитросепта с тем же показателем антибиотиков, исследователи пришли к выводу, что она ничуть не больше, а в некоторых случаях и меньше, чем у известных антибиотиков. Можно привести список микроорганизмов, на которых *цитросепт* действует губительно: _стафилококк_, самый частый возбудитель бактериальных инфекций; _стрептококк_, _сальмонелла_, _гемофильная палочка_, возбудитель тяжелой атипичной пневмонии, особенно часто у пожилых людей, у курильщиков, у людей, страдающих другими заболеваниями легких; _ишерихия_, вызывающая нарушения стула, _хеликобактер_, возбудитель язвенной болезни; _хламидии_, которые живут внутри клетки и поэтому трудно поддаются лечению антибиотиками. Выяснилась так же, что цитросепт действует на вирусы гриппа, герпеса, и, возможно, на вирусы ВИЧ-инфекции (сейчас проводятся необходимые исследования). Антибиотики на вирусы не действуют. И третье очень важное свойство цитросепта - он действует на грибы. Антибиотики высвобождают для них место, и они размножаются, а цитросепт способствует их уничтожению. К тому же антибиотики действуют на микроорганизмы избирательно; каждый убивает только какой-либо один из видов бактерий, цитросепт же обладает очень широким спектром действия.


----------



## zMarinaz (24 Ноя 2011)

Конечно витамин С в правильной дозировке укрепляет иммунитет, а остальное эффект плацебо (но не для всех болячек) не более того.


----------



## Ольга . (24 Ноя 2011)

Растительными антибиотиками обычно называют фитонциды. Это особые летучие вещества и соки, вырабатываемые растениями.


> *Фитонци́**ды* (от греч. φυτóν — «растение» и лат. caedo — «убиваю») — образуемые растениями биологически активные вещества, убивающие или подавляющие рост и развитие бактерий, микроскопических грибов, простейших. (Термин был предложен Б. П. Токиным в 1928 году.)


- http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D4%E8%F2%EE%ED%F6%E8%E4%FB​
Все мы знаем эти "растительные антибиотики" и частенько применяем их: 
При лечении простуды - багульник, календула, девясил, можжевельник, почки сосны, чабрец, душица, шалфей, эхинацея и эвкалипт. Чеснок, лук, хрен, красный стручковый перец и черная редька.
При почечных недугах - брусника, береза, девясил, толокнянка и зверобой.
При заболеваниях желудка и кишечника - зверобой, ромашка, подорожник, шалфей, тмин, полынь и тысячелистник.
При заболеваниях кожи - чистотел, календула, шалфея, эвкалипт, зверобой.
Из фруктов и ягод наибольшей антимикробной активностью обладают цитрусовые, малина, земляника, черная смородина, черноплодная рябина, гранат, клюква и брусника.
Однако от традиционных антибиотиков вещества растительного происхождения отличаются принципиально. Фитонциды, как правило, действуют местно. Их эффект более слабый и менее избирательный: хотя они и действуют на бактерии, вирусы и грибки, но полностью заменить обычные антибиотики все-таки не могут.
А к самым сильнодействующим природным антибиотикам, которые можно приготовить самим, относятся 40% спиртовые вытяжки из чеснока и репчатого лука, а также спиртовая настойка из цветочных корзинок календулы.

Так что предлагаю такой вариант лечения питания: борщ с чесноком, квашеная капуста с луком. У кого организм принимает – рюмочка настойки на клюкве или черноплодке. А на десерт – грейпфпуты с апельсинами.


----------



## Енотик (24 Ноя 2011)

Ольга . написал(а):


> Так что предлагаю такой вариант лечения питания: борщ с чесноком, квашеная капуста с луком. У кого организм принимает – рюмочка настойки на клюкве или черноплодке. А на десерт – грейпфпуты с апельсинами.



Ушла готовить борщ!!!


----------

